# Piper on Evil



## FrielWatcher (Sep 30, 2008)

From Justin Taylor's Blog Between Two Worlds

----------------------------------------------------------------

From Piper's new book, _Spectacular Sins_, pp. 50-51:
Eight Things to Do with Evil

*On the one hand*:

Expect evil. “Do not be surprised at the fiery trial when it comes upon you to test you, as though something strange were happening to you” (1 Pet. 4:12).

Endure evil. “Love bears all thing, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things” (1 Cor. 13:7; cf. Mark 13:13).

Give thanks for the refining effect of evil that comes against you. “Give thanks always and for everything to God the Father in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ” (Eph. 5:20; cf. 1 Thess. 5:18). “We rejoice in our sufferings, knowing that suffering produces endurance . . .” (Rom. 5:3–5).

Hate evil. “Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good” (Rom. 12:9).

Pray for escape from evil. “Lead us not into temptation, but deliver us from evil” (Matt. 6:13).

Expose evil. “Take no part in the unfruitful works of darkness, but instead expose them” (Eph. 5:11).

Overcome evil with good. “Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good” (Rom. 12:21).

Resist evil. “Resist the devil and he will flee from you” (Jas. 4:7).
Four Things Never to Do with Evil

*But on the other hand:*

Never despair that this evil world is out of God’s control. “[He] works all things according to the counsel of his will” (Eph. 1:11).

Never give in to the sense that because of seemingly random evil, life is absurd and meaningless. “How unsearchable are his judgments and how inscrutable his ways! . . . For from him and through him and to him are all things. To him be glory forever” (Rom. 11:33, 36).

Never yield to the thought that God sins or is ever unjust or unrighteous in the way he governs the universe. “The Lord is righteous in all his ways” (Ps. 145:17).

Never doubt that God is totally for you in Christ. If you trust him with your life, you are in Christ. Never doubt that all the evil that befalls you—even if it takes your life—is God’s loving, purifying, saving, fatherly discipline. It is not an expression of his punishment in wrath. That wrath fell on Jesus Christ our substitute (Gal. 3:13; Rom. 8:3). Only mercy comes to us from God, not wrath, if we are his children through faith in Jesus. “The Lord disciplines the one he loves, and chastises every son whom he receives” (Heb. 12:6).

When we renounce the designs of the devil and trust the power and wisdom and goodness of God displayed in the humble triumphs of Jesus Christ, we fulfill God’s purpose in letting Satan live a little longer. We glorify the infinitely superior worth of Jesus. So I invite you to trust him and to stand in awe of how he saves you and defeats Satan in one great sacrifice of love.


---_I hope that you can find this useful._


----------



## S. Spence (Oct 1, 2008)

I've just received this book from Amazon. 
The first thing that caught my eye was the picture of Christ on the front. As a Reformed Baptist does Piper think that pictures of Christ are OK?


----------



## FrielWatcher (Oct 1, 2008)

I submitted the question to Desiring God but have not received a reply yet. Don't go bowing down to it now! 

According to one mod, it isn't Christ, it is Jimmy the Shepherd. There you go.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 1, 2008)

We actually discussed his views on the 2nd Commandment before on the PB.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f15/john-piper-2nd-commandment-36910/


----------

